# Quand éteindre son MAC ?



## Filou53 (13 Avril 2003)

Bonjour.
Je débarque du monde PC où l'habitude est quand même plutôt d'éteindre sa bécane quand on n'en a pas besoin.
Apparemment, du côté MAC, bcp d'utilisateurs laissent tourner leur machine 'longtemps'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Quel intérêt ? Pas de risque ?

Filou


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Avril 2003)

je l'éteint quand le nombre de page out est trop grand...
taper top dans le terminal pour voir les pages out...(memoire virtuelle)...
depuis que j'ai 768 Mo de RAM,je le redémarre disons...en gros une fois par semaine...
sinon dans la journée ,il est soit en économiseur d'écran soit en veille totale...(le ventilo ,s'arrete ,la machine ne tourne plus)...
et la nuit, il est systematiquement en veille ...
c'est plus pratique,le matin de le reveiller en 2 secondes plutot qu'en une minute!
par contre le modem ADSL ,je l'eteint la nuit ...


PG


----------



## molgow (13 Avril 2003)

Une caractéristique de tous les UNIX, donc de Mac OS X, est qu'ils sont fait pour ne pas avoir besoin d'être redémarré. A priori, il n'y a donc aucune contre-indication à laisser son Mac tourner en permanance. Par contre, je suppose qu'une machine qui tourne 24h/24h devrait s'user tout de même très légèrement plus vite, et encore avec la robustesse dont font preuve les Macs, tu ne risques pas grand chose de ce côté là à mon avis!

Donc si tu veux faire comme certaines personnes (de loin pas la majorité je suppose), et laisser ton Mac allumé en permanance tu peux, mais sache tout de même lorsque tu dors et que tu n'utilises pas ton ordinateur, tu grilles de l'électricité pour rien du tout et ça je trouve personnellement fort dommage. L'énergie est trop précieuse pour être gaspillée de cette manière.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Avril 2003)

apres avoir été en veille ,le matin ,il est tout froid....
cela veut dire qu'il ne consomme rien ,ou pas grand chose...
il est meilleur pour une machine d'etre en veille que d'etre etteinte et redémmarrée sans arret...

PG


----------



## FdeB (13 Avril 2003)

évidement la veille est bien plus économique en termede consommation et d'usure des composants. Pour peu que tu sois derrière un onduleur ou au mini des prises protégées je te conseil une simple mise en veille. les démarrages use bien plus les composants mieux vos habituer ton matos à etre sous tension de manière continue puisque de toute manière la dépense d'énergie est minime (comme lorsue tu mets ta TV en veille),d 'ailleurs tous mon matos elec subit le même sort !!!


----------



## Timekeeper (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FdeB:</font><hr /> *(comme lorsue tu mets ta TV en veille)* 

[/QUOTE]

Sauf que les télés faut pas les laisser tout el temps en veille, justement car même en veille ça use à petit feu les composants.
Je ne saurait pas t'expliquer pourquoi, mais tout dépanneur TV te le dira


----------



## Oizo (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * 

Sauf que les télés faut pas les laisser tout el temps en veille, justement car même en veille ça use à petit feu les composants.
Je ne saurait pas t'expliquer pourquoi, mais tout dépanneur TV te le dira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je laisse toujours ma télé en veille (achetée en 1994) quand je ne l'utilise pas et jamais de panne.


----------



## molgow (26 Avril 2003)

Vous trouvez peut-être que ça augmente la durée de vie des composants de les laisser toujours sous tension (là dessus je reste tout de même sceptique...). Perso je trouve que c'est vraiment dommage de gaspiller de l'énergie de cette manière. Je sais ce n'est pas beaucoup d'énergie, mais si tout le monde fait comme ça, et si on fait ça avec tous les appareils ça peut augmenter considérablement la consommation d'énergie.

Mon avis, c'est qu'il faut éteindre (débrancher complétement) les appareils qu'on n'utilise pas. Par exemple : la machine à café (inutile de la laisser chauffer toute la journée alors que vous ne buver un café que le matin et le soir ; la TV, inutile de laisser le temoin lumineux brûler de l'énergie pour rien la nuit ou lorsque vous n'êtes pas chez vous ; etc...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Avril 2003)

Très bonne question Filou, mais il est vrai que l'avis d'un spécialiste en électronique serait plus que bienvenue !


----------



## myckmack (27 Avril 2003)

Quand j'ai eu mon modem ADSL ECI, il était conseillé de le laisser branché et allumé. Quand je l'ai remplacé par un routeur/modem/switch NetGear, même recommandation. Idem pour mon HD FireWire (alimenté par le FireWire - donc en fonction même quand mon iMac est en veille). Ce qui est dit en général, c'est que les composants électroniques sont maintenant prévus pour ça.


----------



## Cricri (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * 

Sauf que les télés faut pas les laisser tout el temps en veille, justement car même en veille ça use à petit feu les composants.
Je ne saurait pas t'expliquer pourquoi, mais tout dépanneur TV te le dira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon gros Sony trinitron a 20 ans et est toujours en veille...


----------



## myckmack (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cricri:</font><hr /> * 

Mon gros Sony trinitron ... est toujours en veille...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Mon Grundig aussi mais c'est parce qu'il fait parfois disjoncter mon compteur quand je l'allume...


----------



## Filou53 (27 Avril 2003)

Bonsoir.

Est-ce qu'il n'y quand même pas un risque inutile en cas d'orage ou de surtension ?
Si c'est allumé toute le temps, on dégomme à tous les coups non ???
Sous question: les protections existantes, c'est efficace ?

Filou


----------



## Oizo (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Filou53:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir.

Est-ce qu'il n'y quand même pas un risque inutile en cas d'orage ou de surtension ?
Si c'est allumé toute le temps, on dégomme à tous les coups non ???
Sous question: les protections existantes, c'est efficace ?

Filou    * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sûr qu'il y a toujours un risque en cas d'orage ou de surtension. Moi je n'ai jamais eu de problème à ce niveau et j'ai toujours la télé, la chaîne hi-fi et divers appareils en veille même quand il y a de l'orage (j'utilise un bloc multiprise à protection).
Mais j'en connais plusieurs qui ont eu leur modem détruit par l'orage. Les modems sont très sensibles aux surtensions sur la ligne téléphonique, tout comme les téléphones sans fil. Le mieux est de débrancher le modem de la prise téléphonique en cas d'orage.


----------



## Timekeeper (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Oizo:</font><hr /> * 

Je laisse toujours ma télé en veille (achetée en 1994) quand je ne l'utilise pas et jamais de panne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui bien sur, ça va pas forcément foirer à chaque fois, et puis une télé qui se met à dérailler, va savoir ensuite si c'est de l'avoir mise en veille ou pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon c'est ce que j'ai entendut des trois ou quatres installateurs/dépaneurs que j'ai croisé dans ma vie ces dix dernières années.

PS : la télé de 20 ans y'a surement moins de chances, c'est comme les lave-linges, de nos jours, les biens sont moins chères mais avec une durée de vie calculée pour assurer un renouvellement régulier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est triste d'être contrôlé par les marques... enfin hem, le thême du topic n'est pas "A bas de capitalisme"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Filou53:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir.

Est-ce qu'il n'y quand même pas un risque inutile en cas d'orage ou de surtension ?
Si c'est allumé toute le temps, on dégomme à tous les coups non ???
Sous question: les protections existantes, c'est efficace ?

Filou    * 

[/QUOTE]

ne pas hésiter une seconde,en cas d'orage,meme avec barrette de protection ,je débranche tout les appareils éléctronique,l'antenne télé(cable)...


PG


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par molgow:</font><hr /> * 
Donc si tu veux faire comme certaines personnes (de loin pas la majorité je suppose), et laisser ton Mac allumé en permanance tu peux, mais sache tout de même lorsque tu dors et que tu n'utilises pas ton ordinateur, tu grilles de l'électricité pour rien du tout et ça je trouve personnellement fort dommage. L'énergie est trop précieuse pour être gaspillée de cette manière.

* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis bien d'accord... aucun citoyen ne se sent responsable par rapport à sa consommation électrique, et je trouve ça dramatique de voir comme les gens, par paraisse la plus part du temps, ne font aucun effort... 
un livreur laisse son camion tourner pendant 15 min...
un fermier laisse son tracteur en marche qd il va manger...
on laisse les lumières allumées dans la maison quand on sort le soir, comme ça on ne doit pas chercher l'interrupteur en revenant...
on met son vieux frigo qui consomme à crever dans le garage, avec 50 bouteilles de coca dedans, juste au cas ou...
on fait tourner le lave-vaisselle à moitié vide, 
etc...

je pourrais continuer des heures...

franchement, dommage...


----------



## molgow (27 Avril 2003)

Ah! Merci decus, ça me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à me soucier des dépenses inutiles d'énergie!

Ca n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de départ, mais depuis peu, j'ai installé chez moi des ampoules dite "économiques" (c'est comme deux mini-tubes néon en U), et je ne peux que conseiller à tout le monde d'en installer. Par exemple, ma lampe de bureau dispose maintenant d'une de ces ampoules 13W, j'avais une 60W, donc 4.5 fois moins d'énergie consommée, et ceci pour une éclairage tout aussi performant et même plus agréable (la lumière a une couleur plus blanche et non pas "jaune"). Ces ampoules dégage également moins de chaleur et dans le cas de lampe de bureau, c'est également qqch de très agréable. Sans compter que ces ampoules sont censées avoir une durée de vie supérieure, pour un prix très raisonnable.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

je suis bien d'accord... aucun citoyen ne se sent responsable par rapport à sa consommation électrique(  * 

[/QUOTE]

faut pas exagerer non plus ,une ampoule ,çà consomme pas grand chose...une télé ou un mac en veille non plus...
PG


----------



## molgow (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe71:</font><hr /> *faut pas exagerer non plus ,une ampoule ,çà consomme pas grand chose...une télé ou un mac en veille non plus...* 

[/QUOTE]

1 ampoule non, mais si tout le monde tient ton raisonnement, ce n'est pas 1 ampoule qui restera allumée inutilement, mais des millions! Et là, ça devient nettement moins négligeable...


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

j'utilise aussi des lampes économiques (à l'extérieur et dans la cuisine), mais je trouve par contre que l'ambiance qui s'en dégage est moins chaleureuse (justement parce que c'est une lumière plus froide...)

quand tu dis qu'une ampoule ne fait pas la différence...

imaginons que chaque européen remplace deux ampoules traditionnelles 100W par 2 ampoules économiques 20W.

imaginons que les ampoules brulent 3heures par jour.

donc disons 100 millions de foyer x environ 160/8 W en continu, donc 2 milliards de W, soit 2GW

et ben merde, 2GW, c'est plus qu'une centrale nucléaire... et c'est l'équivalent de 5 centrales au pétrole...
ou encore de 1000 éolienne...

et oui, si chacun fait un petit effort, les conséquences sont ÉNORMES!

ça fait réfléchir, non?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> *
imaginons que chaque européen remplace deux ampoules traditionnelles 100W par 2 ampoules économiques 20W.

imaginons que les ampoules brulent 3heures par jour.

donc disons 100 millions de foyer x environ 160/8 W en continu, donc 2 milliards de W, soit 2GW

et ben merde, 2GW, c'est plus qu'une centrale nucléaire... et c'est l'équivalent de 5 centrales au pétrole...
ou encore de 1000 éolienne...

et oui, si chacun fait un petit effort, les conséquences sont ÉNORMES!

ça fait réfléchir, non?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais moi, quitte à vous paraître égoïste, si j'éteins tout (Mac, tv, lumière), c'est surtout pour réduire la facture d'électriccité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * Timekeeper ça veut dire "celui qui attend Sim city 4" * 

[/QUOTE]
Faut te réveiller, il est sorti Simcity 4


----------



## Timekeeper (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Faut te réveiller, il est sorti Simcity 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'attend la VF.
(bon, je vais modifier ma signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Oui, mais moi, quitte à vous paraître égoïste, si j'éteins tout (Mac, tv, lumière), c'est surtout pour réduire la facture d'électriccité* 

[/QUOTE]

l'important c'est de le faire...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * 

J'attend la VF.
(bon, je vais modifier ma signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Tant qu'à faire, t'aurais du rajouter "sur Mac", on sait jamais, des fois que quelqu'un te sorte que la VF PC est déjà sortie


----------



## Fulvio (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * j'utilise aussi des lampes économiques (à l'extérieur et dans la cuisine), mais je trouve par contre que l'ambiance qui s'en dégage est moins chaleureuse (justement parce que c'est une lumière plus froide...)

(...)

ça fait réfléchir, non?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai, tu as tout à fait raison d'en parler. Mais pour en revenir au Mac et à la micro-informatique en générale, je crois savoir qu'un micro-ordinateur consomme davantage au démarrage que pendant un veille nocturne, de la même manière qu'une voiture consomme plus de carburant au démarrage que pendant le premier kilomètre, et plus pendant les cinq premiers kilomètres que pendant les vingt suivants (à une vitesse raisonnable, du moins...)

Enfin, je fais des efforts, maintenant, je vais au boulot en vélo


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

un serveur ça reste bien allumé tout le temps...


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> *





 un serveur ça reste bien allumé tout le temps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui mais là c'est pour des raisons logiques : si t'as un serveur, tu l'allume pas que quand tu en as envie


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

c'était juste pour dire qu'à mon avis un ordinateur supporte d'être allumé tout le temps (même si c pas nécessaire) vu qu'un serveur est un ordinateur...

ceci dit je me demande aussi si un powermac n'est pas plus resistant qu'un imac à ce niveau là.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)

de toue façon, je pense qu'un ordi s'abime moins en restant tout le temps allumé qu'en étant éteint et allumé 2 fois par jour.
Mais pour de raisons économiques, je pense quand même que la deuxième solution est plus viable, et de toute façon, je pense que le MAc est assez costaut pour être allumé 10 fois par jour pendant 10 ans avant de lacher.


----------



## Timekeeper (28 Avril 2003)

Sauf que le disque dur de mon pécé à laché, le dessosu en plastique semble avoir eu chaud : si je ne l'avait allumé que qu'en j'en avait besoin comme un NB ça ne serait peut-être pas arrivé si vite (3 ans)


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * Sauf que le disque dur de mon pécé à laché, le dessosu en plastique semble avoir eu chaud : si je ne l'avait allumé que qu'en j'en avait besoin comme un NB ça ne serait peut-être pas arrivé si vite (3 ans)  * 

[/QUOTE]
P'tèt que ton Pc était de moins bonne qualité que ton Mac ?


----------



## Timekeeper (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
P'tèt que ton Pc était de moins bonne qualité que ton Mac ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

P'tèt


----------



## myckmack (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Tant qu'à faire, t'aurais du rajouter "sur Mac", on sait jamais, des fois que quelqu'un te sorte que la VF PC est déjà sortie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour faire bonne mesure, tu peux aussi ajouter "pour Mac OS X"


----------



## Timekeeper (29 Avril 2003)

Ca va, tout le monde est content ?


----------



## decoris (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Enfin, je fais des efforts, maintenant, je vais au boulot en vélo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


moi aussi!!!
d'ailleurs je suis arrivé trempé aujourd'hui, il pleuvait...


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * Ca va, tout le monde est content ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Eh ben voilà, c'était pas compliqué !


----------

